# Help! Duration paint problem!!!



## lovemyhouse (May 17, 2010)

Hi. My painter started painting my house with sw duration exterior today. Of course he started with the front. I should have asked him to start on a side or the back in hindsight. I know the paint is thick and has a lot of pigment. My color is a dust sage green. My material is composite board. He sprayed and then rolled over it. He worked in sections 5-6 foot wide and where the sections meet, you can see an overlapping sheen (shadow). He says I need another coat and wants to charge me more, not to mention the cost of the paint. You can't see it straight on, only from the side in the sunlight. He said the composite board soaked up the paint and left seams???? I say it is painter error, that he should have worked horizontally, 3 or so boards at a time and not overlapped. What do you guys think? He is coming back in the a.m. I am going to call the local sw in the a.m. and see what they have to say also. Thanks for any input.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

You should have two coats applied regardless, a second coat will take out the lap marks, providing the painter paints the boards from one end through to the other end, the lap marks are from where the painter stopped, then he Probably worked his way down a ways, then moved over and continued, by that time the paint where he left off was Probably already drying and when your painting you need to keep a wet edge and always paint from one end of the board through to the other end or to a joint


----------



## lovemyhouse (May 17, 2010)

*Thanks...another question...*

Thanks for the info. I did a lot of research on the internet and I believe that going up and down the ladder in small section on a warm and sunny day was definitely the problem, however, now I am stuck spending $240 more on 5 gallons of paint (what he used on the front of the house) and whatever he decides tomorrow to charge me to redo the front when truly if he had done it correctly, one coat would have been fine. It just doesn't seem fair and I don't know what to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Two top coats of paint is pretty standard practice, even if I was using Duration I still would have included 2 coats in my scope of work


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

As stated 2 top coats are standard( no matter what the paint can says) but your"painter" should have known that.:yes: I would get a real painter before proceeding


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am gonna go with the home oner here. You don't do 5-6 foot sections all the way down. Unless he is using a flat paint, his 2nd, 3rd and 4th coats will still flash like that.


----------



## lovemyhouse (May 17, 2010)

*next day*

The painter is on his way back to my house now. I called the local sw and they thought that it was because he was painting on hardi...board. Seriously? I know the guy I spoke to was a part timer, but if they are going to sell the paint as a one coat (and they did tell me that), then they should specify that it doesn't work for hardi...board. I am going to tell my painter to paint 3 boards at a time today, go straight across and see how that works instead of working in sections (hate to tell him how to do his work). They said the manager isn't in till Monday so I guess I am stuck until then.
And it is a flat paint, so I am hoping that the second coat on the front will cover the flashing and not create more.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

lovemyhouse said:


> The painter is on his way back to my house now. I called the local sw and they thought that it was because he was painting on hardi...board. Seriously? I know the guy I spoke to was a part timer, but if they are going to sell the paint as a one coat (and they did tell me that), then they should specify that it doesn't work for hardi...board. I am going to tell my painter to paint 3 boards at a time today, go straight across and see how that works instead of working in sections (hate to tell him how to do his work). They said the manager isn't in till Monday so I guess I am stuck until then.
> And it is a flat paint, so I am hoping that the second coat on the front will cover the flashing and not create more.


Its not the paint, its the painters technique. It does not matter what sheen he uses or brand, the important thing is to maintain a wet edge and paint the boards from one end to the other. Duration does work well on hardiboard also, unfortunately some of the workers at various paint stores are not that knowledgeable, I deal with SW and never have a problem with there coatings or staff, the staff at my local SW is extremely knowledgeable. Nothing for nothing, but was the painter you hired the lowest bidder?


----------



## lovemyhouse (May 17, 2010)

He was my only bid. He did my neighbor's home, but hers is cedar siding and she used another sw paint, super paint. She didn't have any problems, so I hired him. He has done other homes in the area, but again, either cedar or lighter colored hardi. We have come to terms. He touched up the front and did my garage side 4 boards at a time. He's doing the back right now. We shall see. SW said if we need more paint they will provide it, which is plus. I kept my cool and was polite but firm and I think that helped. I just made them lunch. We'll see!!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

lovemyhouse said:


> He was my only bid. He did my neighbor's home, but hers is cedar siding and she used another sw paint, super paint. She didn't have any problems, so I hired him. He has done other homes in the area, but again, either cedar or lighter colored hardi. We have come to terms. He touched up the front and did my garage side 4 boards at a time. He's doing the back right now. We shall see. SW said if we need more paint they will provide it, which is plus. I kept my cool and was polite but firm and I think that helped. I just made them lunch. We'll see!!!


 
Now , that ALWAYS helps!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Can you uplaod a picture of the siding. There are a few different styles we could be dealing with here.


----------



## lovemyhouse (May 17, 2010)

Of just the type of hardi or the lapping?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just the siding.


----------



## lovemyhouse (May 17, 2010)

*recap*

Let me recap what has happened over the last week. It has been quite a rollercoaster. SW came out to the house and said that the lapping was painter error. They kindly offered to supply the paint needed to fix the job for free. I didn't want to have the painter back to my home, because he really was just setting off bad vibes for me. Couldn't put my finger on it, but he made me really uncomfortable. I handle all household stuff, so I hired him after he painted myneighbor's house, so I can only blame myself when I tell you, I should have listened to my inner radar. After talking to a friend retired from the FBI, he suggested I get on my state's department of corrections website. Shocked doesn't explain how I felt when I saw him listed as a level 2 sex offender who served 2 years in prison for rape. More like nausious. I will live with the lapping for now and be happy that more did not come of it. And I will install an alarm system! And the next time I hire someone to do a job for me, I will check out that website again. I can't believe I put my family in this position. While I truly believe everyone deserves a second chance, he should have disclosed this information. I have let my local police station know and we'll see what happens! Turns out a streaky house isn't so bad!


----------



## pgreef (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow! I'm glad to hear you fired him. Hopefully he doesn't cause any problems for you. I'm assuming you never gave him a key. If so change your locks.

As far as the streaking goes I agree that it was painter error. I made the same mistake when I first painted my house. There is no way to avoid constantly moving the ladder.

If I were you I would take SW up on their offer to replace the paint. That is very generous of them. Then hire somebody else to repaint.


----------

